# Android+FreeBSD



## venjun2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD and Android. My question is,Is it possible to swap the linux kernel which Android relies on to the freebsd kernel?. If it is so, how much effort does it take to do the porting?

I have gone thru this link (http://gitorious.org/freebroid). For me it looks like they have ported Android sdk to the freebsd. I havent downloaded the source , so i am not sure what this porting is all about?

Any help pls.////


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

venjun2000 said:
			
		

> My question is,Is it possible to swap the linux kernel which Android relies on to the freebsd kernel?


No. 



> I have gone thru this link (http://gitorious.org/freebroid). For me it looks like they have ported Android sdk to the freebsd.


That's correct.


----------



## venjun2000 (Nov 26, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No.



http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/11/02/2238205/Serious-Security-Bugs-Found-In-Android-Kernel

In the above mentioned link someone has posted "You can swap out the Linux kernel for something like a FreeBSD kernel much more easily than you can swap out the GNU stuff for BSD equivalents"


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Dec 25, 2010)

Of course it's possible, but there are a great deal of roadblocks.  Your advantages to start from are that FreeBSD already runs at least partially on ARM architectures and there is already an open source kernel to take a road map from.  

In the link you gave, to me it's not clear if it's the SDK they are working on or an actual port of the kernel.  From the homepage description, I read it as an architecture port.  This is an SDK port:  http://bsdroid.org/tiki-index.php


----------

